# Within 1 day of launch Firefox 4 Has Already Eclipsed IE9 and Opera 11



## Garbage (Mar 23, 2011)

> *tctechcrunch.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/statcounter1.png
> Mozilla has just released Firefox 4, and in less than a day clocked more than twice the downloads Microsoft boasted about after the release of Internet Explorer 9.
> 
> Now website analytics company StatCounter says the browser has already taken 1.95 percent of the worldwide Internet browser market.
> ...



Source: StatCounter: Firefox 4 Has Already Eclipsed Internet Explorer 9


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 23, 2011)

^^ Is that stats true? Cox AFAI seen, many of my friends and relatives using FF and Chrome and even in our village, i used to see people using FF to browse. BTW i am shocked the see IE is at top spot.


----------



## nims11 (Mar 23, 2011)

i am also shocked. i have never used IE8


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 23, 2011)

^^ me too ages


----------



## nims11 (Mar 23, 2011)

wow, look at this
Firefox 4 Download Stats


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 23, 2011)

It's quite normal FF will exceed all the other browsers in download numbers, no news is that to me, it's quite common


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 23, 2011)

nims11 said:


> wow, look at this
> Firefox 4 Download Stats



wOOt! 
FF 4 iz the best!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 23, 2011)

nims11 said:


> i am also shocked. i have never used IE8



IE 8 is bundled with Windows 7.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 23, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> IE 8 is bundled with Windows 7.



Yeah... IE 8 is bundled with Win 7, and which is the Awesomest Browser Ever..... 


to d/w Firefox !


----------



## Garbage (Mar 24, 2011)

What is IE?
IE is a software which comes with Windows and is used to download browsers like Firefox / Chrome / Opera.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 24, 2011)

Any improvement in final version of FF4


----------



## Faun (Mar 24, 2011)

I am still to download, In Asia largest number of downloaders are from Japan, India and Indonesia. 
In India most downloaders are from Maharashtra  And in Maharashatra Pune is at number second 

I am still to download it though :/


----------



## Vyom (Mar 24, 2011)

^^ What :C_surprised: Downloading in the 1st 24 hours was necessary for creating record! Now, it doesn't matter that much


----------



## Garbage (Mar 24, 2011)

Faun said:


> I am still to download, In Asia largest number of downloaders are from Japan, India and Indonesia.
> In India most downloaders are from Maharashtra  And in Maharashatra Pune is at number second



There is my 1 cent.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 24, 2011)

Garbage said:


> What is IE?
> IE is a software which comes with Windows and is used to download browsers like Firefox / Chrome / Opera.



+1


----------



## NainO (Mar 24, 2011)

Garbage said:


> What is IE?
> IE is a software which comes with Windows and is used to download browsers like Firefox / Chrome / Opera.



In situation like this, digit DVDs comes in handy


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 24, 2011)

Garbage said:


> What is IE?
> IE is a software which comes with Windows and is used to download browsers like Firefox / Chrome / Opera.





ithehappy said:


> +1



make it 2 



NainO said:


> In situation like this, digit DVDs comes in handy



i have one of my drive dedicated to software collection & have a MS folder which contains XP & Win7 backups. also their softwares. only thing it lacks, is IE installer (speaking proudly).


----------



## nims11 (Mar 25, 2011)

my first browser(and the last IE) i used was IE6 and the experience i gained while using it was enough to let me never use IE again. a dial-up connection added to the frustration...


----------



## tkin (Mar 25, 2011)

Is it me or Firefox is still the slowest browser to start up(maybe the add ons?? Should come with a add on check tool like IE9), also the firefox menu button has a small square rectangle with missing texture on it, I'm gonna reinstall and report.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 25, 2011)

Garbage said:


> What is IE?
> IE is a software which comes with Windows and is used to download browsers like Firefox / Chrome / Opera.



nice one


----------



## tkin (Mar 25, 2011)

Update- A reinstall fixed all, firefox now starts as fast as opera or chrome, now to install a few addons, and later I'll test a cold start.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 25, 2011)

wow ff4 is so cool
just downloaded it and did a test run
will arrange some required addons now


----------



## nims11 (Mar 25, 2011)

lol, mozilla calls the address bar as the "awesome bar"

the refresh/stop button isnt placed right... i am used to see them on the left side of the "awesome bar"....


----------



## Garbage (Mar 25, 2011)

nims11 said:


> lol, mozilla calls the address bar as the "awesome bar"
> 
> the refresh/stop button isnt placed right... i am used to see them on the left side of the "awesome bar"....



Use it for few more days and you will get to know the awesomeness of the awesome bar.
BTW, here is some help - Firefoxâ€™s Awesome Bar â€“ Some Must Known Tips and Tricks


----------



## ico (Mar 25, 2011)

tbh, Firefox 4 is as fast as Opera or Chrome now. You don't really notice those benchmark performance differences in real life.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 25, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Yeah... IE 8 is bundled with Win 7, and which is the Awesomest Browser Ever.....
> 
> 
> to d/w Firefox !



lol...

I am a big supporter of Firefox and as far as the new release is concerned, Firefox 4.0 rocks to the core...


----------



## nisargshah95 (Mar 25, 2011)

FF4 got improved startup times too!
It just rocks!!!
Open Source rocks!!!


----------



## tkin (Mar 25, 2011)

nisargshah95 said:


> FF4 got improved startup times too!
> It just rocks!!!
> Open Source rocks!!!


FF4 cold start is still slower than chrome(and I use adblock plus on both), but it looks fantastic, much better than chrome does.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 25, 2011)

^^
True..
Mozilla really did a good job in the UI department and add to that the amazing collection of Personas add-ons, FF4 looks and works freshly different from the others...


----------



## Vyom (Mar 25, 2011)

I am loving the improvement that now, tab placement in FF 4.0 is like that of Chrome. When in maximized mode, the tab borders touch the edges, which makes it easier to select a tab, by just running the mouse over it. 
Currently, even Opera lacks this!


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 25, 2011)

Opera 11 & Chrome 12 (beta) should outperm FF4.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 25, 2011)

They (Opera 11.10 and Chromium 12) do outperform Firefox 4 by some margin in tests, but honestly in real time usage, Firefox seems as fast as either of them.
In terms of loading time, Firefox loads only slightly slower than Chromium but loads faster than Opera in Linux.


----------



## tkin (Mar 26, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> They (Opera 11.10 and Chromium 12) do outperform Firefox 4 by some margin in tests, but honestly in real time usage, Firefox seems as fast as either of them.
> In terms of loading time, Firefox loads only slightly slower than Chromium but loads faster than Opera in Linux.


What about cold start?? FF4 has issues with that.


----------



## ico (Mar 26, 2011)

There's hardly any difference between the performance of Firefox 4, Chrome and Opera. These 'synthetic' benchmarks hardly matter in real life.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 26, 2011)

if not performance,, then features will decide the winner..


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 26, 2011)

but 1 crucial thing for me, Opera opens pic without crashing in slow network. unlike Chrome where many times i am forced to open the pic in a different tab. didn't tested it on FF4. 

maybe cause i use beta of Chome but stable release of Opera.


----------



## Garbage (Mar 27, 2011)

I always wonder when people start talking about difference of milliseconds of rendering, loading, etc. Do we ever notice that small difference? Does it even matter for general / usual / everyday websites? :s


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 27, 2011)

Well whatever you use, you will have to go back to *IE* to use java-applet based Internet Banking sites or other similar sites. They just don't work on other browsers. 
 (At-least for me, If anyone could make this happen, let me know.. )


----------



## tkin (Mar 27, 2011)

sameer.pur said:


> Well whatever you use, you will have to go back to *IE* to use java-applet based Internet Banking sites or other similar sites. They just don't work on other browsers.
> (At-least for me, If anyone could make this happen, let me know.. )


Not sure which bank you mean(SBI?) but I access Axis and HDFC regularly with opera, no issues there, for those sites try the IETab addon for firefox. I only have to use IE to open my modem config page, it has issues with all other browsers.


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 27, 2011)

Try using any local banks sites like *Rajasthan Bank*. (Now gone to ICICI, but still don't work on FF, and yeah I have used IETab and it's no use for me.)
Will try again today with Opera as you say, will also try *Bank Of India* site.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 27, 2011)

ICICI bank website works perfectly for me even in Chrome and Firefox. I use Private tab/windows for accessing banking sites.
Have used IETab add-on in the past in Chrome, and it did worked for sometime. After that, it started to crash. Never used IETab since.


----------



## Garbage (Mar 27, 2011)

HDFC bank work flawless in Firefox.


----------



## mitraark (Mar 27, 2011)

I will upgrade after Addons i use are supported.


----------



## nims11 (Mar 27, 2011)

its not that one browser is awesome and another is crap. it depends on the user. a casual internet user might prefer chrome for its clean looks and simple interface. on the other hand, a heavy internet user or a power user would like to use firefox for its powerful addons and features.

but anyways IE sucks... the selfcare portal of bsnl(east) will only open on IE, what a shame!!


----------



## tkin (Mar 27, 2011)

nims11 said:


> its not that one browser is awesome and another is crap. it depends on the user. a casual internet user might prefer chrome for its clean looks and simple interface. on the other hand, a heavy internet user or a power user would like to use firefox for its powerful addons and features.
> 
> but anyways IE sucks... the selfcare portal of bsnl(east) will only open on IE, what a shame!!


I always open it with opera(all versions), to do this just open the page in opera,, it gives a warning or error, right click on the page and select 'Edit Site Preferences,' in network tab, select Identify as Internet Explorer, and clear all cookies(menu-Setting-Delete private data)too and open the page, and it will work, if doesn't then select option 'Mask as internet explorer'

Same can be done with FF and other browsers.

*i53.tinypic.com/34i5qae.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 27, 2011)

For BSNL Portal, it opens without any modification in FF 4


----------



## nims11 (Mar 27, 2011)

^^ the edc.selfcare one?


----------



## tkin (Mar 27, 2011)

nims11 said:


> ^^ the edc.selfcare one?


In my case its the *10.240.43.216 one.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 28, 2011)

tkin said:


> Same can be done with FF and other browsers.



How to do it in FF i m not getting option "Edit Site Preferences" on right click?


----------



## tkin (Mar 28, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> How to do it in FF i m not getting option "Edit Site Preferences" on right click?


Maybe its not there? Google a bit, one more reason I use opera, if the functionality is not there you maybe able to get a plugin for FF.


----------

